# سؤال مهم عن الهيليوم



## ايهابووو (6 يونيو 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو الاجابة بدقة وبساطة عن سؤالي 

ما هي الكمية المطلوبة بالليتر او بالمكعب من الهليوم اللازمة لرفع وزن 1 كلغ حتى ارتفاع متر واحد 

اريد ان اعرف قدرة الهليوم على الرفع ارجو السرعة والسهولة والوضوح في الاجابة والف شكر لكم


----------



## ايهابووو (7 يونيو 2011)

اين الاجوبة ايها المهندسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 

اين انتم يا عباقرة


----------



## الشخيبي (15 يونيو 2011)

أخي السؤال ناقص...

ما هو الضغط وما هي درجة الحرارة ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

أخي هل تقصد بالون يحتوي غاز الهليوم 

تحت الضغط الجوي و درجة الحرارة الجو المتوسطة

لو كان كذلك فما وزن البالون


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي هل تقصد بالون يحتوي غاز الهليوم
> 
> تحت الضغط الجوي و درجة الحرارة الجو المتوسطة
> 
> لو كان كذلك فما وزن البالون



إذا كان
وزن البالون + وزن الذي تريد رفعه = ١ كيلو جرام

و كان الضغط علية هو الضغط الجوي المعتاد 
و هو ١.٠١٣ * ١٠ ^ ٥ باسكال

فإن حجم غاز الهليوم 

عندما درجة الحرارة ١٠ سيلزيوس يكون أكبر من ٩٣٠ لتر

عندما درجة الحرارة ٢٧ سيلزيوس يكون أكبر من ٩٨٦ لتر

عندما درجة الحرارة ٤٠ سيلزيوس يكون أكبر من ١٠٢٩ لتر

لاحظ أخي إذا كان الحجم هو القيمة الموجودة فإن الجسم لا يرتفع بل يحمله و يبقى ساكن 

كذلك يفضل أن يكون البالون عباره عن كيس بلاستك لأن البالون الأعياد يضغط الغاز بالإضافة الضغط الجوي الذي يزيد حجم الغاز المطلوب و ربما في بعض الحالات إذا كان ضغط البالون عالى فإن الجسم لا يرتفع 



و بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## ايهابووو (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا مشكور كتير كتير اخي الكريم على الاجابة والمجهود نعم ما اقصده هو بالون او كيس معبأة بالهليوم مطلوب منها ان ترفع 1 كلغ عن الارض حتى ارتفاع متر واحد وضمن ظروف الضغط الجوي والجرارة المعتادة

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاجابة ولكن بصراحة انا انصدمت 930 لتر لاجل رفع 1 كلغ فقط

يعني اذا كنت اريد رفع عربة صغيرة او سيارة سأحتاج الى بالون هيليوم حجمه بحجم جبال هملايا يااااااااااااا الهي 

على فكرة يمكن انه كلما زاد الضغط الجوي او بالاحرى الضغط المحيط بالبالون كلما احتجنا الى كمية اقل من الهيليوم

اليس كذلك ؟

الف شكر على كل حال


----------



## ايهابووو (19 يونيو 2011)

ما رأيك بأن نقوم بانشاء غرفة مجهزة بالتقنيات والقطع المناسبة ومجهزة لتكون الضغط الجوي داخلها اكبر بكثير

من الضغط الجوي المعتاد او باملاء هذه الغرفة بغاز اثقل من الهواء وبهذا نزيد من كفاءة وقدرة بالون الهيليوم 

على الرفع وبالتالي يلزمنا بالون من الهيليوم اصغر حجما بكثير لرفع نفس الثقل ممكا لو كان هذا البالون في الهواء

الطلق العادي


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يونيو 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> يعني اذا كنت اريد رفع عربة صغيرة او سيارة سأحتاج الى بالون هيليوم حجمه بحجم جبال هملايا يااااااااااااا الهي
> ‏‎ ‎


‎
ليس بهذا الحجم ده حجم كبير و لكن لا يمثل بيت على جبل الهملايا

حيث لرفع سيارة خفيفة ١ طن يلزم مكعب غاز هليوم طول ضلعه ١٠ متر 
أي تقريبا حجم بيت




ايهابووو قال:


> على فكرة يمكن انه كلما زاد الضغط الجوي او بالاحرى الضغط المحيط بالبالون كلما احتجنا الى كمية اقل من الهيليوم
> 
> اليس كذلك ؟
> ‏



فعلا يا أخي إذا زاد الضغط الجوي ١٠ أضعاف فإن الحجم يقل إلى العشر


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يونيو 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> ما رأيك بأن نقوم بانشاء غرفة مجهزة بالتقنيات والقطع المناسبة ومجهزة لتكون الضغط الجوي داخلها اكبر بكثير
> 
> من الضغط الجوي المعتاد او باملاء هذه الغرفة بغاز اثقل من الهواء وبهذا نزيد من كفاءة وقدرة بالون الهيليوم
> 
> ...



المشكلة أخي إذا رفعت الضغط في حجرة من المسلح أو الحديد فإن ذلك يكون مكلف

من الممكن أن تضع بدلا من أن تضغط الغاز سائل مثل الماء في الغرفة فإن الحجم يقل جدا

اما لو وضعت غاز اثقل من الهواء فهذا لا يغير الحجم كثيرا حيث لا يقل تقريبا عن ربع الحجم مثلا


‏‎ ‎و لكن ماذا سيفيد ذلك ؟


----------



## ايهابووو (25 يونيو 2011)

ماذا سيفيدني ذلك اقصد اخي الكريم انه في حال وجود بالون الهيليوم ضمن وسط مليئ بغاز اثقل من الهواء بدلا من ان يكون مليئ بالهواء العادي

فان البالون الهيليوم اعتقد سيصبح ميالا اكثر للصعود للاعلى من لو انه موجود في وسط مليئ بالهواء العادي

تماما كمبدأ الطفو ففي مبدأ الطفو البالون الهواء يطفو في وعاء فيه ماء لكنه يطفو بقوة اكبر لو كان الوعاء مليئ

بسائل اثقل واكثر لزوجة من الماء شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 يونيو 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> ماذا سيفيدني ذلك اقصد اخي الكريم انه في حال وجود بالون الهيليوم ضمن وسط مليئ بغاز اثقل من الهواء بدلا من ان يكون مليئ بالهواء العادي
> 
> فان البالون الهيليوم اعتقد سيصبح ميالا اكثر للصعود للاعلى من لو انه موجود في وسط مليئ بالهواء العادي
> 
> ...



أخي لا اسأل عن ماذا يفيد وضع غاز اثقل من الهواء في غرفة بداخلها بلون الهيلوم 

هذه كانت الاجابة عليها هي

‏ ‏‎


محمد.المصري قال:


> اما لو وضعت غاز اثقل من الهواء فهذا لا يغير الحجم كثيرا حيث لا يقل تقريبا عن ربع الحجم مثلا
> 
> ‏



و لكن اسئل عن ماذا يفيد رفع الأشياء بواسطة الهيلوم أليس يمكن الرفع بأجهزة أخرى أفضل و أرخص ؟


----------



## ايهابووو (29 يونيو 2011)

هنا تكمن فكرة اختراعي


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 يوليو 2012)

المنيوم + ميدروكسيد صىديوم يتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين و ليس الهليم يمكن تجفيف الغاز بامراره علي حمض الكبريتيك المركز الهليم غاز خامل يبنما الميدروجين نشط و الفازان يعتبران من اخف العناسر علي الاطلاق وقد استخدما قي صناعة المناضيد الطائرة في السبعينات


----------

